# Rescue rep contacted me about the possibility of fostering :P



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey all, the rescue guy for TX cattle dog rescue contacted ms about possibly fostering a 3yr old heeler girl for a while, of course I have to talk to OH about it & hr is asleep right now LMBO. But I will see if I can sweet talk him into it tomorrow .

MY real question is how does fostering go? How do the other dogs take it? Izze took some time to adjust when puppy arrived, will it be the same wih this new one if we decide to do this? Any wisdom/advice is greatly appreciated. :S


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

I think it would depend on the dogs in question. Not all dogs act the same in situations.

That said, when we brought Falcor home, Patch had never lived with another dog, and he took it kind of hard. But ever since then we've had tons of dogs in the house, and each time Patch gets better. He thinks nothing of it anymore when a strange dog comes in.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It really all depends on how your dog takes to meeting other dogs. 

Frag is great with all dogs and always has been, and is very submissive and in-tune to other dogs' body language. He's been around hundreds of dogs since he was a puppy and went everywhere with us, so was constantly meeting new dogs in homes and since he had two homes, he had different doggie siblings at each. When we bring home a small foster dog or a puppy, we just put them in a room together because Frag won't bother them. When I brought Bailey home I just walked in and put her down and let Frag out for them to meet. With iffy dogs (like Duke) we do lots of walks together and he's great about it, and he's great about being crated/rotated with DA dogs in the home as well. This is all because of his personality though. Bailey hasn't seemed to mind Duke at all either, but this is her first foster. She goes to the dog park dailey and has tons of dog friends though. 

Good luck!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ally>> same with Izze, she took it very hard & wouldn't talk to me for like..
a month lol, she wouldn't eat or anything regularly for a while. I hope that if I do this, that she will be better about it the second time around lol.


----------

